# horse dares



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Try daring them to mount your horse bareback from the ground! It's so funny seeing people's failures, (including mine...). My cousin was a gymnast (as in, almost went to the Olympics when she decided she was bored of it) and she would mount right up from behind, like a vault. It was COOL!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

^^^^ probly my favorite thing to watch!!! Haha 90% of people I've seen go belt buckle to tail base. Fricking halarious!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

wow! sounds like she is good and the horse must be really patient! I think if I did that then he would probably try to kick me! will have to try it...


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Riding backwards


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Can I have an invite please? Sounds right up my street! 

Standing up on the horse, providing they have been able to mount bareback!
Doing three cartwheels one after the other.

Perform a moonie.

Will think of some more that aren't to rude!


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

your more than welcome to join those sound like fun!!1


----------



## HorseTrance (Jan 26, 2011)

If it was summertime, I would dare my friends to go swimming with their horses and then stand on them and jump off their horse into the water lol.

That is on my bucket list 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Takes me back to my youth!

One dare I will not forget was when we were bringing in the horses to the riding school
The animals grazed on steep hills varying in distance from the stables. 
There were five to bring in from the nearest field. All of these were the better ponies, better in that they all show jumped as well as working in the riding school.

As we all walked up to the top where they were grazing one girl, who owned her own pony said "I bet you a shilling that you wouldn't ride Nimbus down without a halter." (Nimbus was her 14.1 pony known for his bucking abilities. 
"No, not worth breaking my neck for a shilling."
The others, all financially better off than me, all agreed to pay a shilling. 
The only stipulation I made them promise was that they wouldn't hit or chase Nimbus. They all did and I also made them swear on their mothers lives! 

They were all grazing near each other. Nimbus was slightly higher than the others. I easily vaulted on him.

I will say the others kept their promises and never hit or chased Nimbus - they just chased the others.
The horses took off at a fast canter down the path which zig zagged down the hill. Nimbus stood and watched, he then stood vertical and, on landing shot forward and started to buck. 
I had one hand jammed against his withers and leant right back with my feet shoved so far forward they were practically up his nostrils. 
This helped as I used my feet against his face which brought his head up. Bucking stopped and the gallop started. He was well behind the others so, instead of following the path he went straight down the hill, swerving and weaving around the ant hills. He hit the main path just ahead of the others and headed for the gate. I was prepared for him to do a sliding stop or the swerve at the last moment but, he did neither. He jumped the gate. 
We were on the road, at a gallop with the other four following.
Nimbus was not the fastest and as the race was on he was soon overtaken by Faro and Trixie.
The gate to the field leading to the stables was open and luckily, way back then, not much traffic because we had to cross the road on a corner.

We went flat out along the field, through the gate to the stables and, the leaders headed straight to the door of the pony stalls. 
As the roof was low I had the sense to grab the top of the roof and swing up so I was not decapitated inside.

I was quite pleased with myself in having stayed on!
The other four had to walk in from the field. They refused to pay as I was meant to stop at the gate and, had left my lunch bag at the gate so I had to walk out there and back to get my sustenance for the day.

I never forgave them for that.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

HorseTrance said:


> If it was summertime, I would dare my friends to go swimming with their horses and then stand on them and jump off their horse into the water lol.
> 
> That is on my bucket list
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes you must try it. Its so much fun! Me and my best friend did this all the time 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ride em through a McDonalds drive thru 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Not sure how warm it is in your area, but if its warm, dare your friend to shove her head in the water trough!!

We did truth or dare at our old barn (my first one) and we did some pretty crazy things...Hahaha!


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

HorseTrance said:


> If it was summertime, I would dare my friends to go swimming with their horses and then stand on them and jump off their horse into the water lol.
> 
> That is on my bucket list
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


When I was young a friend had a huge drafty/appy cross that we would park in the river with his face towards the shore and his butt just above the surface. We would swim up to him and climb aboard and use him for a diving board. (don't worry, we had made sure our swimming hole was safe and didn't have any under water obstacles to hit!) He enjoyed it so much he would just stand there putting his nose in the water and blowing bunches of bubbles! 

Wow, sure brings back fun memories! Everyone should experience it at least once in their lifetime.


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

haha those are all great stories!!! OMG that story about that pony running off and bucking just made my day! My horse unfortunately spooks at rain (literally) and jumps over a trickle of water. It is quite the battle to give him a bath! it might be fun to see who can stay on him while a squirt gun is aimed his way!! I guess its to cold to be aiming squirt guns + who knows what would happen to his rider!


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

Can i join in and do these dares aswel ?


----------

